# Shimano Core 100mg issue



## FBAggie9 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a Shimano Core 100mg that sounds and feels a little rough when reeling. I cleaned it out real good, that didn't help anything. I replaced the bearings with some Boca bearings, that wasn't the issue. I bought a gear replacement set that replaced the drive gear, pinion gear, key washer and drag washers. That did not seem to be the problem either. Anyone else ever have this problem, and how did you resolve the issue?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Make sure the spool is straight.Raceway looks good.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

This reel would be best to be sent to Shimano or one of the pro reel cleaner (recommend Dipsay) here to look at it. The reason is they have more experience and more spare parts that they can swap and test it. It's hard to diagnose this issue without reel on hand and spare parts ready for testing ...


----------



## FBAggie9 (Nov 6, 2015)

I called to see if Roys in Corpus could have a look at it a while back, and they told me it would take a while because it was a "performance" reel. I will probably end up having to get it to Dipsay.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Which bearings did you replace? Sounds like either the main drive or pinion bearing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

FBAggie9 said:


> I have a Shimano Core 100mg that sounds and feels a little rough when reeling. I cleaned it out real good, that didn't help anything. I replaced the bearings with some Boca bearings, that wasn't the issue. I bought a gear replacement set that replaced the drive gear, pinion gear, key washer and drag washers. That did not seem to be the problem either. Anyone else ever have this problem, and how did you resolve the issue?


I agree, its hard to diagnose a reel over the net. When you say you replaced the bearings, which ones..all? or just the spool bearings. If just the spool bearings. I'm with Mike on this one. Could be the pinion or drive shaft bearing..Question, did you check the roller clutch bearing? If its gritty or rusted it can transfer that through the handle.. Feel free to gimme a shout if you have any questions and we can go through it..Dip
713 412 1769:texasflag


----------



## FBAggie9 (Nov 6, 2015)

Now that i think of it, I'm pretty sure it was just the spool bearings I replaced. I will order the other 2 bearings and let y'all know how it goes. Thanks guys!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the same issue with mine, no matter how clean I keep my cores it seems they always get rough...and I replace all bearings numerous times a year. Gears once a year..these get fished hard though. 

This is why I have had the urge to switch to Lews...my buddies treat them much worse than me and they are always just as butter smooth as the day they bought them..


----------

